# 1st century overseas Clincher or tubular ?



## sadisticnoob (Dec 6, 2009)

Im going for a overseas century event as my country is very small.

the event is fully supported with closed roads.

normally in my country ,if i had a flat or mechnical problems, i would flag a cab back home.


Should i bring my tubular wheelset(more aero lighter) or my clincher wheelset(heavier easier to fix)?


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

Tubular wheels have less chance to pinch flat. Clinchers have more of a chance to pinch but are easier to repair and get going if Tubular wheels flat. 

if you want to make a big investment, may want to give tubless a shot because if it does have a flat, it is a slow leak most the time, the tires are thicker and they are a bit lighter. 

If I was you, go tubular and make sure they are pumped to 110 psi and have at it


----------



## sadisticnoob (Dec 6, 2009)

i currently have a tubular/clincher pair and a full clincher pair..

im not keen of tubular main reason is because i have ever a suffered a major erm puncture to my tubular










im scared i cannot complete the ride thus leaning to clincher. but never mind i shall give tublar a shot


----------

